
The Ugly Thing about the Hard Thing about Hard Things (2014) - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@simon/the-ugly-thing-about-the-hard-thing-about-hard-things-d6445dbb1b09
======
aszantu
Clickbait selling a book

~~~
qnsi
he's not selling his book, but Ben Horowitz's one

but this article is not that high value.

tl;dr ugly thing is it makes you hesitant to start a company

